# worlds largest cities top 20 /2008



## Azia (Nov 18, 2007)

ive made a list i hope you agree :

1.) Tokyo -Yokohama 8 mil city proper , 33 million in metro

2.) Mexico city 10 million ", 24 million

3.) New york city 8 million , 23 million

4.) Mumbai 7 million ,21 million

5.) Sao Paulo 10 million , 20 million

6.) Delhi 8 million , 20 million 

7.) Dhaka 10 million , 20 million

8.) Seoul 10 mill. 20 million

9.) Los Angeles 4 million; 18 Mill 

10.) Shanghai 4 million , 17 million 

11.) Manila 2 million , 16 million 

12.) Karachi ?? , 15 million 

13 Moscow 8 million , 13 million 

14.) Jakarta ?? 12 million

15.) London 7,4 mill, 12 million ,18 mill ??

16.) Buenos Aires ?? , 11 million

17.) Rio de Janeiro 7 million, 10 million inh.

18.) Cairo ?? , 10 million 

19.) Paris 2 million , 10 million 

20.) Chicago 3 million , 9,8 million

okay that was my list do you agree ??


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

Azia said:


> ive made a list i hope you agree :
> 
> 1.) Tokyo -Yokohama 8 mil city proper , 33 million in metro
> 
> ...


i am definetly DISAGREE!!
where the hell is istanbul?
istanbul's pop. is 12 mil. and isnt in this list?


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Yeah, there are many cities missing, and the ones up here are debatable.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

What's city proper according to you? Shanghai metro is well above 20 million officially, btw.


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

no way !! cairo is 20 million some of these figures are wrong


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Totally wrong list. Dehli took over Sampa already and Seoul is the second biggest in the world with about 26mio. Cairo is about 16-17mio, Paris has 11mio nowadays, Buenos Aires 13mio and Rio 12. Not one single metro seems to be right


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

tehran is 16 million


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

mexico city is 28 million metropolitan area after an conurbation with toluca (1.6million)in this year


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvEnAM6DT5I


----------

